# CILITBANG DOES WORK



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

IT DOES REALLY WORK


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

tactile said:


> IT DOES REALLY WORK


Oh.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Shouldn't this post really be titled:

"Phil Mitchell is a doodah"?
(in upper case obviously :wink: )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ANd plenty of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Phil's looking a bit flushed in that picture.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> Phil's looking a bit flushed in that picture.


Hehe, very good!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/ouch2.JPG :lol:


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

when a freind of mine 1st saw the advert for this on tv she could not beleave it cos she thought they were trying to sell =
:? 
CLITT BANG :lol:

she blames her blond hair


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Blue toilet bowl and not maching toilet seat? This is so disgusting. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Blue toilet bowl and not maching toilet seat? This is so disgusting. :lol:


It's wooden Nick - it adds a tocuh of 'class'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> It's wooden Nick


Some nickname I'm not familiar with?

V, do you have any prosthetics you haven't told us about?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> > It's wooden Nick
> 
> 
> Some nickname I'm not familiar with?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> > It's wooden Nick
> 
> 
> Some nickname I'm not familiar with?
> ...


He clearly wooden want to say on a public forum such as this....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> > It's wooden Nick
> 
> 
> Some nickname I'm not familiar with?
> ...


WEll I've heard he likes to flog his log


----------

